# Good things about still living at home



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

-My parents don't charge me rent, that is until recently where they asked me to help them out by giving them $50 a month for a while, which I don't mind doing since they could use it
-They haven't thrown me out yet
-Tolerated a lot of my outbursts
-I have a place to form my future goals and strategies to achieve them
-They buy my food for me
-My dad fixes my bike when it screws up

Just trying not to be so negative about it, even though I desperately want to get out and find my own place. I just need to do it because I think I need to mature and grow as a person on my own.


----------



## applesauce5482 (Apr 26, 2012)

Free rent
Free food
Free clothes
All the basics are free.

But overall, I'd much rather be living on my own. My house feels like prison.


----------



## Blueeyedlady (Mar 1, 2012)

I agree, there are definitely some perks to living at home. I want to move out to (it's a pretty big goal of mine, actually) but it's good to have somewhere safe and solid to live while I work towards that.


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

Free food man. My parents make me pay 300 a month for rent, which for Hawaii, si a damn good deal. Mostly the free food though.


----------



## Grapefruits (Oct 26, 2010)

I don't have to pay for anything, and my mother still cooks for me on special occasions.


----------



## nemesis1 (Dec 21, 2009)

-Get to live in a way nicer house than i could ever afford
-Home cooked meals everyday
-Dont have to do any cleaning or laundry


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

Mom's spaghetti!!!


----------



## Common Misconception (Jun 4, 2012)

Free rent and free food! (as long as I do chores, go to college, and try to find a job again :b) I'd much rather be doing the dishes for just one person (myself) because the kitchen becomes a complete nightmare in record time, but the free food and free rent really pays off!


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I am thankful that I still have the chance to live at home. More so, I am thankful that, when I hit a hard spot, I was able to move back in with my mom. Not every 20 something has that chance.


----------



## Chatise19 (Dec 31, 2011)

Prison for sure.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

No, Prison is worse.

Around here, I am surrounded by books, video games, DVDs, the computer, Netflix and Hulu, Spotify, iTunes, CDs, ebooks, and all of my musical instruments (which I can play and create good music on.)

Prison I doubt would have ANY of those things!


----------



## Mlochail (Jul 11, 2012)

Very good rent (€250/month)
Don't need to wash my own clothes
Don't need to make my own dinner
I can save a lot of money because I'm financially free (and oh boy did I do)
I don't have to worry about them damn bills on the end of the month

And even so I will say I am willing to move out once I have another job and a car. They are not even my real parents, they are/were my fosterparents and I am forever in debt with them for taking such good care of me over all those years.


----------



## Hex00 (Jun 17, 2012)

My parents are generous (my mum at least, my dad not so much however my mum is more dominant and wouldn't let my father do anything cruel to me)

I get free food, washing, a big bedroom (which is a complete mess).

Overall I am very thankful to my parents considering I have no job and am basically sponging off them.

Lol @prison


----------



## flykiwi (Jul 18, 2011)

They help out with dishes. Dishes never got done when I lived alone.
I HATE dishes. lol

There is always someone in the house most times.,.. so I cant isolate myself..

I dont have to pay the rent.. (biggest help of all)

Cant really say much else as I do everything else and pay everything
I need..


----------



## katiebird (Sep 25, 2011)

ok well #1 my crafts room.. #2 save lots ... #3 free rent and food... itd still be nice to live on my own but i actually like staying at home (for now)


----------



## simian4455 (May 17, 2012)

The cool thing is not living on the streets.


----------



## kenjy (Jul 22, 2012)

Awesome food and moms hugs.


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

Damn you guys have it better than me. I have to pay rent, buy my own clothes, food, do my own laundry, etc.


----------



## simian4455 (May 17, 2012)

MidnightBlu said:


> Damn you guys have it better than me. I have to pay rent, buy my own clothes, food, do my own laundry, etc.


----------



## Taija (Nov 3, 2008)

I lived with my mom till just a month ago and I paid rent and bought my own food, but I really didn't mind.

The best thing was having someone to hang out with and talk to. I'm very close to my mom and she feels more like a sister to me.


----------



## John316C (May 1, 2011)

I can be there with my parents


----------



## silentk (Apr 22, 2012)

Not having to pay for housing.
Free food (unless I choose to go out to eat with friends or something).
I get to use a car - that's already paid for and I don't have to pay for the insurance (just the gas).
A quiet place to study.
I still get to attend the church I grew up in, and now I have the chance to get more involved.
And most importantly, I don't have to leave my sweet doggies.


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

Not having to worry about the bills. My dad doesn't mind if I live with him for aslong as I need to... his GF wants me out asap though >.<


----------



## XxArmyofOnexX (Aug 13, 2007)

I'm sort of half cheating now. Live at home yes, but parents out of the country for 2 months, so I have to do the laundry / buy food / clean / wash dishes blah blah blah. I'm a little more used to it now though, having to live in the middle of CT for my job definitely helped.


----------



## awkwardsilent (Jun 14, 2012)

It's been a long time but having someone that pretended to listen to me at the end of the day and didn't judge me was the best! 

I guess I could still make that phonecall but its different. 

Always having someone to go to a restaurant with. 

Always someone who would appreciate my cooking no matter how quirky I got with it. 

Feeling safe. Knowing that if anything went wrong there was someone with more life experience to help deal with it.


----------



## Mil (Aug 22, 2011)

Free rent, free food, and parents who are relaxed means I can work on my anxiety and do things I enjoy


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

nemesis1 said:


> -Get to live in a way nicer house than i could ever afford
> -Home cooked meals everyday
> -Dont have to do any cleaning or laundry


Same here too  .But sometimes,its sort of prison!


----------



## CommanderShepard (May 25, 2012)

I pay $500 per month in rent and about $80 for the house's internet but if I were to rent even the most crappy hole-in-the-wall studio appartment it would be $750+utilities (and that's the very cheapest here) I make way too little to afford that T_T

Also if I lived on my own I would be alone all the time and I don't want to be alone.

I can't imagine my mom cleaning up after me or buying/cooking all my food though.


----------



## Daznis666 (Aug 12, 2012)

Humans are social, they need communication.

Who in your life will be closer to you than your own brother, sister, mother and father?


----------



## Dat Gyul (Jul 6, 2012)

-Free housing
- I can have free food but I prefer to pitch in and help pay for food
-I don't have to worry about being on my own with all the crime that goes on
- I can be around my mother, my brothers, and my nieces

I do my own laundry and cleaning, one thing my mother always instilled in us that she was not our maid. Once you are past the age of 10 you can clean your own space and at 13 you can do your own laundry.


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

$300/month includes rent for me & my dog, utilities, internet, and a home cooked meal almost every night. My mom does most of the cleaning. They don't really bother me plus having more people around makes life a bit easier.

I lived on my own for many years and it sucked.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Even with those good things. I just feel like running away still.


----------



## cherryboom (Jun 14, 2012)

Being around people who really care for me and support me, even when I'm ill. Always having someone to talk to helps too.

I've tried the whole housemate thing and it didn't work. I am going to save up to move out independently rather than house sharing again.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

I miss my parents very much, having moved 10 hours away. Besides the emotional side of things, there is the economic.

Just on monthly bills, I would save almost $1000 by living back home. However, it wouldn't be rent-free. But still less stressful overall.


----------



## 87wayz (Jul 5, 2012)

When I was at my mamas house I had so much money. In the summer I would work 16 hour midnights 4 days a week plus an 8 hour shift. I was hood rich. All I had to do was pay my phone and DTE.

Moved out at 19 so I could smoke weed and get ***.. . Idiot. Should have kept stackin lol


----------



## TheRealM (May 8, 2012)

WintersTale said:


> No, Prison is worse.
> 
> Around here, I am surrounded by books, video games, DVDs, the computer, Netflix and Hulu, Spotify, iTunes, CDs, ebooks, and all of my musical instruments (which I can play and create good music on.)
> 
> Prison I doubt would have ANY of those things!


The prisons in Norway does. It's ridiculous!

Free rent and free food is the two things that I think of. I want to move out, but it's so expencive. And now I don't have to loan money and be in debt when college is over.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

- My Dad has a lot of mechanical knowledge and other useful practical knowledge, so trying to do something to my motorcycle with him around is a breeze
- My Dad has a good sense of humour, so I can watch a few different things with him and still get a laugh
- I like to spend time with my two younger siblings sometimes, being at home makes it easier
- I simply do not have hardly as many worries as I would out living in my own place or even share accommodation 
- I have a ****load of internet bandwidth at my disposal
- being at home is just all round comfy


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Roof over my head
Internet
Food
Caretaker
Car
Phone
Medical
Entertainment such as: Satellite


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Nobody wants me there anymore. So be it. God, it's gotten so uncomfortable living there. I made one huge mistake, ok? Besides, more and more acquiantinces (sp?) are on their own now. I'm insecure about that...


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

Talking to my siblings.


----------

